# Cyzmic CS - I cant be reading this right?



## 1fish2fish (May 12, 2018)

Cyzmic CS = Lambda-cyhalothrin (Active Ingredient)

I think I am reading this incorrectly and would love some help (sanity check) from those more experienced. My lawn is 13,000 sq ft and I plan to use Cyzmic CS as part of my mosquito control strategy this year. It also goes by Demand CS and I am sure some other names as well.

The directions lead me to believe I am applying 2.3 oz in the midrange per 1000 sq ft diluted in 2-5 gal of water per 1000 sq ft. My sprayer lays down 1 gal per 1000sq ft. This means I would lay down 1.14 oz of Cyzmic CS diluted in 13 gallons of water twice per application. That can't be right...

What am I missing?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I think your spreadsheet is right, but I personally don't think you need to apply it to your lawn if targeting Mosquitoes. I usually only mix up 1 gallon for my quarter acre suburban lot and it decimates the population. Is that what you are questioning, putting down so much product?


----------



## 1fish2fish (May 12, 2018)

I'm questioning the amount of water. 26 gallons of water to 2.3 oz of Cyzmic CS seems a bit watered down.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I can believe it. The carrier would be to get more surface area with the product.

I don't apply it to the lawn either.


----------



## 1fish2fish (May 12, 2018)

OK, I'll bite:

1 - What do you use for mosquitoes on your lawn?
2 - Where do you use Cyzmic CS?


----------



## M5Pilot (Jun 12, 2019)

I use a Stihl SR 430 to spray my yard for mosquitos as it's very efficient spraying a fine mist and I only mix 3 gallons for a wooded acre that has a lot of verticle spraying. I learned here before I got my feet wet that mosquitos like shade and stay under leaves, side of the house, and in bushes and are not on the lawn. This also gets the ticks. I get great verticle coverage with the 430 as it's the only Stihl sprayer out of the three that comes with an engine-driven pump already installed. Now fleas are another story as I use a hose-end sprayer for them as they are on the lawn. Cyzmic is a great choice. I also use Pivot 10 in every other spray to break their breeding cycle for fleas and mosquitos. That helps big time.


----------



## 1fish2fish (May 12, 2018)

How much Pivot 10 are you putting down and how often do you spray?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have posted this video on a few threads in the past. Here is how syngenta, makers of demand trains professional applicators to use their products for mosquito control. They use archer as the IGR (since they make it). Other IGRs like the aforementioned Pivot, or Nygard (what I use) would be fine, too. Some people use mist blowers, but I don't. Process is the same with a pump sprayer. In terms of where to spray, they address it @3:15 in the video. Also says @ 4:10 that lawns are not known for harboring mosquitos. Hopefully this is helpful. I know it was for me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH45yGcB5oA&feature=emb_logo


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm surrounded by wooded/natural areas and have used lambda-cyhalothrin for sod webworms, ticks, .. and armyworms one year. I mix/rotate with Bifen IT.
As for the carrier recommendation.. take it to understand that it needs to be watered in if applied on turf. You can accomplish this with 5-gal of water, or just irrigate it in after application. I think that's how most of us understand these heavy carrier recommendations, at least.


----------



## M5Pilot (Jun 12, 2019)

1fish2fish said:


> How much Pivot 10 are you putting down and how often do you spray?


I'm using 16 mL of pivot in 3 gallons. I use it every other time and get about 6-8 weeks between spraying when using a CS type insecticide in the middle of the summer when they are bad. The CS lasts longer so I don't have to suit up and spray as often. I forgot to mention I also use a sticker and ExciteR @ 1oz/gallon so 3oz which is for immediate knockdown.
Other good ones I've used in lieu of Cyzmic are Onslaught Fast Cap, and Lambda 9.7 CS. They last much longer than Bifen.


----------



## pestandturfpro (May 25, 2020)

You do not need to treat turf grass for proper/effective control of mosquitos. Actually, you shouldn't treat turf grass at all for any insect- except flea or tick infestations. This helps to protect our pollinators, however subtle it may help.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

pestandturfpro said:


> You do not need to treat turf grass for proper/effective control of mosquitos. Actually, you shouldn't treat turf grass at all for any insect- except flea or tick infestations. This helps to protect our pollinators, however subtle it may help.


I would have no lawn if I didn't treat for insects. Grubs, webworms, armyworms, cinch bugs are rampant here.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

g-man said:


> I can believe it. The carrier would be to get more surface area with the product.
> 
> I don't apply it to the lawn either.


Do you see anything wrong though with using lambda-cyhalothrin for lawn insects (webworms, armyworms, cinch bugs, etc)? Same group as bifenthrin and seems to last way longer. Was hoping to group this with imidacloprid so as not to have bugs develop resistance.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@mjh648 this is outside my knowledge area. Maybe someone will answer, but we are approaching the time of year that the site slows down in active members.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> pestandturfpro said:
> 
> 
> > You do not need to treat turf grass for proper/effective control of mosquitos. Actually, you shouldn't treat turf grass at all for any insect- except flea or tick infestations. This helps to protect our pollinators, however subtle it may help.
> ...


And I would move if I couldn't treat the lawn for fire ants.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

mjh648 said:


> Do you see anything wrong though with using lambda-cyhalothrin for lawn insects (webworms, armyworms, cinch bugs, etc)? Same group as bifenthrin and seems to last way longer. Was hoping to group this with imidacloprid so as not to have bugs develop resistance.


I don't know if it necessarily lasts longer if it is watered into the ground, but it is labeled for things.


----------

